# how can i tone down the orangey-ness



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 23, 2008)

*ive been dying my hair dark caramel blonde (its the same as a really light warm brown) for awhile now, im sick of the orangey tint it has sometimes now, its not a mistake because the dye is a warm shade that brings out golden/orange/red tones, i just want 2 go cooler now. 

i just dyed it dark ash blonde to take out the orange and it helped alot, but not as much as i wanted. i want a cool beigey toned light brown color now.

is it gonna take a few more months of using an ash dye 2 get rid of all the warm tones or is there nything i can do right away? or am i stuck with a warm-ness to my hair?

i would love any advice or help. 

thanks.*


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 23, 2008)

You could try using a toner on your hair. I know that Manic Panic do one and La Riche Directions do one as well. The violet of the toner should take any brassiness out.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2008)

i'd go with a toner, it'll be less damaging to your hair than continuously dying it something else to tone down the brassiness.


----------



## xlakatex (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah i agree. a toner would help alot


----------



## mistella (Mar 24, 2008)

also, besides toner, I love Clairol Shimmerlights. its a purple colored shampoo thats GREAT for brassiness.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 24, 2008)

*how do u use a toner? is it easy at home?*


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 24, 2008)

Yup. It's dead easy. The ones I use look like thick hair masques that you just put on your hair in sections as if you were dying your hair. Leave it for the time it says and then wash out.

You can also get Shampoos like someone else mentioned for blonde hair as well that take out the brassiness.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 15, 2008)

I have a toner shampoo that Matrix makes and I <3 it! I do want to try shimmerlights though as it's better for my budget


----------

